# film or movie



## sagoga69

Hello to everybody

I'm new posting here, but I have been reading this forum for a while. I'm from Spain and I don't speak english very well, so, please, be patient with me. I'll try to do my best

I'm writting an essay for an english class assigment and I've decided to talk about Sony Corporation.

I want to say that Sony Co. is one of the most important cinema movie/films producers around the world.

Is this sentence correct? Can I use movie or films without any distinction? If there is any difference. ¿Which are they?

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Thomas Tompion

sagoga69 said:


> Hello to everybody
> 
> I'm new posting here, but I have been reading this forum for a while. I'm from Spain and I don't speak english very well, so, please, be patient with me. I'll try to do my best
> 
> I'm writting an essay for an english class assigment and I've decided to talk about Sony Corporation.
> 
> I want to say that Sony Co. is one of the most important cinema movie/films producers around the world.
> 
> Is this sentence correct? Can I use movie or films without any distinction? If there is any difference. ¿Which are they?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance


 
Hi Sagoga and welcome,

*Movie* is American English (AE); I think *film* is almost exclusively British English (BE). I don't think you need the *cinema*.

It should be *film* producers, except that a film producer is someone who puts up money to make a film. I suspect that Sony are *distributors*.

I'd also say *in* the world. *Around* suggests movement and is associated with verbs like *send*.

So I'd put:

*Sony Co. is one of the most important film/movie distributors in the world.* (choose film or movie depending on whether you want BE or AE)

Bear in mind that I speak BE. I can't give you reliable information on correct AE use.


----------



## sagoga69

*Saltant, Thomas Thompion *thanks a lot for your help. I was really lost about the difference between those two words. 
Now, my problem is that I have to choose in "which english" I want to write my essay  I need some time for meditation...

*Saltant, *your spanish is correct but I'm afraid that you must improve your english (obviously, joking )

*Thomas Thompion*, I was sure that Sony not only distributes but also produces, but now...I think I'm done a little mess. I have to do some research

Thanks a lot for the "in the world" tip, too

PS I wish my english has also been correct in this post


----------



## Toadie

In America, the word "film" still greatly exists, but it is more a formal term.  It's something you hear in a review for a movie, mostly.  I would use film in that case.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

sagoga69 said:


> *Thomas Thompion*, I was sure that Sony not only distributes but also produces, but now...I think I'm done a little mess. I have to do some research


 
You may well be right about this.  Don't take my word for it.


----------



## sagoga69

*Toadie*, thanks, you have finished with my meditations

*Thomas Tompion*, ok, then I'll write both because I don't think that my teacher will check it. Thanks


----------



## squidink

On their website, they say their "global operations encompass motion picture production and distribution".


----------



## sagoga69

Thanks *squidink*, I don't know what I had been doing, but I didn't find the answer.


----------



## Mark1978

Movie is still used in the UK. "Sky Movies" is a major film TV channel, however day to day people still use 'film' more often as obviously it's easier to say!


----------



## anothersmith

People in the motion picture industry in the U.S. use the term "film" rather than "movie."

Outside of the industry, it depends on how close someone is to the industry; people in Los Angeles often use the term "film" rather than "movie," but in other parts of the country "movie" is the most common term.


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

Also be aware that "Co." is the abbreviation for "Company".  If the full name of the organization is "Sony Corporation", then you should use "Corp." as the abbreviation.


----------



## CalvinMo

I heard once that "movies" stand for "moving pictures"... and that the word comes from the States. Maybe Americans need more pictural not to say more explicit words in their vocabulary.


----------



## mgarizona

Dear CalvinMo: What???

As for film/movie ... having worked in the field one of the interesting (AE) distinctions that I noticed is that an individual is always refered to as "a movie producer" but a company is always involved in "film production."

Scott Rudin, the movie producer, has his offices at Paramount, the film production company.

(And as squidink offers, you can't go wrong with 'motion picture production company' either.)


----------



## sagoga69

Oh my god! I didn't think that I would learn so much with this thread about the movies/films stuff

Thanks a lot to everybody for reading my post and trying to help me.

*GreenWhiteBlue, *thank you for the "Co." tip.

PS Nice to see how people helps without receiving anything


----------



## cuchuflete

CalvinMo said:


> I heard once that "movies" stand for "moving pictures"... and that the word comes from the States. Maybe Americans need more pictural not to say more explicit words in their vocabulary.



Maybe some genuine etymology would be useful.

Online Etym. Dict.:  Film--





> Sense of "a thin coat of something" is 1577, extended by 1845 to the coating of chemical gel on photographic plates. By 1895 this also meant the coating plus the paper or celluloid. First used of "motion pictures" in 1905.



movie--





> 1912 (perhaps 1908), shortened form of moving picture (1896).


I don't imagine that the average European thinks of chemical gel on a celluloid substrate while
watching one, any more than the average American ponders moving pictures from the 1890s.


----------



## cute angel

Hello,

I want to ask about the difference between **film and movie**

Is the film when we watch it on Tv and Movie is the film which we watch it in the Cenime????

And I would like if you will tell me how we called a series of episodes 

Is it a film or a series?

Thanks

Kind Regards


----------



## halison

Film usually refers to all the aspects of making movies, the production, direction, and the movie itself. But a film is also a movie. It doesn´t matter if you watch it at home or at the movie theater, you can call it a movie or a film. But movie is more common. Film is usually more artsy, or technical e.g. "a documentary film"
and it's a series when referring to a TV show
hope that helps!


----------



## cute angel

Yes It helps me a lot

I was having wrong idea about films & movies

Thanks for making it clear for me

Best Regards


----------



## Arrius

_Movie_ is American and _film_ can be used in England for whichever of the two the Americans use. If I ever use _movie_ it is because some American might be around. Both nations also say _picture_, but the British _go to the pictures _whereas the Americans _go to a movie_ or _to the movies_, when they visit a _cinema_, or (Amer.) _a movie theater_.


----------



## The Scrivener

cute angel said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want to ask about the difference between **film and movie**
> 
> Is the film when we watch it on T*V* and Movie is the film which we watch it in the Cenime *cinema*????
> 
> And I would like if you will tell me how we called a series of episodes
> 
> Is it a film or a series?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kind Regards


 
Film is more usually heard in British English and movie in American English, whether watched on TV or at the cinema.

Something which is shown in episodes (mostly on TV) can be a series or a serial. A serial tells a story and leaves you with a "cliff-hanger" ending to make sure you watch the next episode. A series is a variety of stories involving the same characters.  You can watch any single programme in a series without having to watch all of them.  If you are hooked on a serial then you need to watch every episode to keep up with the story.


----------



## nichec

cute angel said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want to ask about the difference between **film and movie**
> 
> Is the film when we watch it on Tv and Movie is the film which we watch it in the Cenime????
> 
> And I would like if you will tell me how we called a series of episodes
> 
> Is it a film or a series?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kind Regards


 
"Film" is probably more European, somehow more serious, I think there's a magazine called "Le Film", and it's mainly about how the films are made, the theories behind it, and the way the light and set are arranged to achieve the "art". (in other words, you won't see big photos of some pretty faces in that magazine)

And "movie" is more, you know, about Hollywood and blockbusters and stuff (to me), when I think about "movies", I think about popcorns and cokes

Serials/series are also called soap operas, I believe.


----------



## anothersmith

There are regional differences in the U.S.  People in the motion picture industry generally say "film." As a result, here in Los Angeles, "film" is heard much more often than "movie."   I've lived in other parts of the country (Nebraska, New England) where I seldom heard the word "film."


----------



## Sophie Elizabeth

As an British English speaker, I would agree that film is the usual word for what many Americans would call a movie. However, movie is becoming more commonly used in the UK and would be perfectly understood. If anyone were to correct you and tell you to say film instead, they are just being a snob!

In my opinion, a series is a programme that runs for a fixed duration, for example ten episodes. It could then start again after a break with a new series. A soap opera (or soap for short) is a programme with no fixed end. Their episodes are often shown a few times a week and many (here in England anyway!) have been running non-stop for years. Examples of British soaps would be Eastenders and Coronation Street (there is also the very popular Australian soap Neighbours). Examples of American series (as foreign speakers are more likely to be familiar with them) would be Friends, ER and Sex and the City. Series don't always have to be dramas though, we would talk about "the new series of Big Brother" too.


----------



## Chouquette

Hello,

what is the differnce between a movie and a film?

Thank you for answerring me,
Chouquette.


----------



## cropje_jnr

Nothing, to my knowledge.

"Movie" is a less formal word (in Australia, at least) and is said more conversationally.
"Film" tends to be a more elegant way to say it (not as colloquial).

Aside from that, I find the two to be entirely interchangeable.


----------



## Chouquette

Thank you Cropje,

So I can say 'he did a lot of *films* drama' Il a fait beaucoup de films à suspense' and not movie drama?

Chouquette.




cropje_jnr said:


> Nothing, to my knowledge.
> 
> "Movie" is a less formal word (in Australia, at least) and is said more conversationally.
> "Film" tends to be a more elegant way to say it (not as colloquial).
> 
> Aside from that, I find the two to be entirely interchangeable.


----------



## cropje_jnr

Chouquette said:


> Thank you Cropje,
> 
> So I can say 'he did a lot of *films* drama' Il a fait beaucoup de films à suspense' and not movie drama?
> 
> Chouquette.


 
Actually: _he did a lot of *drama films*. _(Or _drama movies _-- less formal)

Or should we say simply: *thrillers* ? Hmm..


----------



## rosieg

I am not sure about in Oz but "movie" is the most common term in the US whereas "film" is the most common term in Britain. The Americans say "to go to the movies", while the British say, "to go to the cinema" or "to see a film".

"Movies" therefore evokes more Hollywood, and "film" is used more in artsy contexts, though this is a mere nuance of usage for the Brits and not part of the definition.


----------



## deceptive

Can one say "watch a film"? 

If it's correct, what's the difference between that and "watch a movie"?


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

deceptive said:


> Can one say "watch a film"?


Yes, absolutely.



> If it's correct, what's the difference between that and "watch a movie"?


 None, other than whether the speaker is more likely to call the thing a "film" or a "movie".  Note that depending on a number of factors, espcially where the speaker is from, a speaker will tend to use one of those two terms far more than the other.


----------



## deceptive

GreenWhiteBlue said:


> Yes, absolutely.
> 
> None, other than whether the speaker is more likely to call the thing a "film" or a "movie".  Note that depending on a number of factors, espcially where the speaker is from, a speaker will tend to use one of those two terms far more than the other.



So it would look strange to mix them? If you write a text you should just use one of them?


----------



## Loob

Yes, I'd say so, in general. I have the feeling that AmE "movie" is creeping into BrE, though, so you may well see both _movie_ and _film_ in the same BrE article


----------



## deceptive

Loob said:


> Yes, I'd say so, in general. I have the feeling that AmE "movie" is creeping into BrE, though, so you may well see both _movie_ and _film_ in the same BrE article



But would this sound awkward: 

"This is for those of us who enjoy *watching movies* but also feel that we would like to have the opportunity to speak more English.

What we will do is: we meet, *watch a film* together and then talk about it. Alternatively we watch the film individiually and just meet and talk."

I understand you can say both, but in the same text..?


----------



## cuchuflete

There is nothing inherently wrong with using both terms to mean the same thing in the same text, but it is unusual to do so in AE (American English).  One usually uses either film or movie consistently.


----------



## etepluie

Hello,

I would like to know the different nuance between 'movies' and 'films'.


----------



## ><FISH'>

No difference, "Movies" is American, "Films" is British. "Films" is present in American-English too, but "Movies" does not exist in British-English, even though everyone knows what it means and some people occasionaly do use it. It still sounds awkward and very obviously American when it's used in British-English.


----------



## etepluie

I am reading a short novel, _Coyotes_ by Andrew Porter. Here is the paragraph where we meet the two words.

"I am curious," he said. "you think you'd ever like to do something like this for a living?"(He is a father and a failed filmmaker)
"Like what?" I said.
"Like what I do."
"You mean, make movies?"
"Films," he said.
"Films."
"Right."
"I don't know," I said.
He laughed. "Well, I wouldn't," he said. "Not if you can help it."

What I would like to hear your opinions about is that why the father differentiate the two words.


----------



## timpeac

Like Fish I thought that one was British and the other American. However, I recently saw an episode of the Simpsons where Homer said "movies" and then corrected himself by saying "films" and rolling his eyes - which suggested to me that "film" in American English suggests something a bit more pretentious, or at least in some way a bit more "worthy" than your average cinema fodder. I'd also note that "movie" is heard more and more here - but I think that the effect can be the opposite of what I presume "film" can suggest to Americans. Whilst here "film" is the usual, unnuanced, word a "movie", for me, could only be some crowd-pleasing blockbuster. Not a thing of real artistic merit. That said, I can't imagine using the word "movie" in normal conversation myself - so it's not a concrete difference.


----------



## WyomingSue

In a material sense they are the same, but the nuance is that "films" are more artistic (e.g., Fellini--sorry such an old example, I'm not a movie fan).  "Movies" are comedies, Westerns, "popular" stuff.


----------



## MarcB

I agree with fish. In NAE movie is the more commonly used word i.e. in casual conversations. Film is a bit more formal and is used in the film or motion picture industry. So in your context in NAE film sounds more legitimate and maybe prestigious.


----------



## sound shift

I agree with timpeac. "Movie" is not part of my active vocabulary, but the word is used by some sections of the UK media, and not just the US-owned ones. In my usage, "film" is an across-the-board term.


----------



## ewie

I use _movie_ in writing all the time but am still too self-conscious to actually say it out loud.


----------



## paulie-nka

Hello everyone!
I would like to ask you what's the difference between *film *and *movie*? Is the first one _more British_? I'm wondering if the second one is more common in America because my British English spell checker always underlines me this word.


----------



## George French

paulie-nka said:


> the difference between *film *and *movie*?



There are many common nouns used for this including, pictures, cinema. I always went to (watch/see) the pictures at at the cinema. These days I watch films on the box (TV). Movie is not in my normal usage. 

All these words are/were in common use yonks back... Common parlance uses both. 

GF..

Is one person's answer statistically relevant?


----------



## PaulQ

I agree with Marc, who agrees with Fish... In BE, stick with "film".


----------

